# A trip to A.I. - The day of the owl.



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Went out to Antelope Island the other afternoon to get a break from the yard work. Saw three different types of owls and lots of other birds.
I saw a couple great bucks in the making way off in the distant. 
The bugs are really bad out there right now but it was worth it to see the awesome sunset as I was leaving the island.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Pretty cool. I've been in Utah almost a decade now and still never been to the island.---SS


----------

